# Ihr Service bei Aboprämien ist mangelhaft



## Tharganoth (11. Januar 2014)

*Ihr Service bei Aboprämien ist mangelhaft*

Sehr geehrtes Team der Prämienabteilung,

ich wähle diesen Weg, da Ihre Mitarbeiter leider es auf telefonischem Wege nicht hinbekommen.

Ich schloss letztes Jahr ein 24 Monats Abonnement ab und wählte als Prämie das Node 304, welches auch wie vereinbart bei mir eintraf.
Leider jedoch war es mir, selbst unter Zuhilfenahme diverser Werkzeuge, die man nicht zum Basteln an einem Cube brauchen sollte, nicht möglich mehr als einen HDD Käfig zu lösen.
Ausnahmslos jede Schraube, inklusive der Rendelschrauben waren verzogen oder hatten schlecht gearbeitete Gewinde, eine brach sogar.

Nachdem ich also kurzfristig ein anderes Gehäuse für mein Projekt kaufte schickte ich, nach einem Telefonat mit Ihnen, wie besprochen das Gehäuse unfrei zurück nach HH und legte den Lieferschein bei, auf dem, wie ebenfalls besprochen, notiert war, dass ich statt des Node das Netzteil aus Ihrem Abonnementkatalog gerne hätte.

Dies geschah am 18.12.2013 und ich harrte der Dinge, die da kommen.

Leider jedoch gab es Ihrerseits seitdem keinerlei Feedback über den Verbleib meiner Sendung oder über die Kenntnisnahme meines Wunsches.

Eine Recherche über DHL ergab, dass das Paket nach einwöchiger Irrfahrt, weil es nicht entgegengenommen wurde oder konnte, dann endlich am 27.12.2013 bei Ihnen angenommen wurde.

Doch auch in der Zeit danach, kein Feedback, keine Mail, gar nichts!

Am 07.01.2014 rief ich dann bei Ihnen an, um zu erfahren wie der Status ist und wann ich denn nun mit der Ersatzlieferung rechnen kann.

Die Dame am anderen Ende der Leitung meinte, sie müsse das an die Prämienabteilung weiterleiten und man würde mich zurückrufen, also gut ich wartete wieder mal.

Wie der geneigte Leser sich inzwischen wohl denken mag, es gab kein Feedback, kein Anruf, keine Mail, also rief ich am 09.01.2014 wieder an und die nette Dame am anderen Ende sagte mir genau das gleiche, wie Ihre Kollegin zuvor.
Als sie mich dann nach meiner Telefonnummer fragte wurde ich stutzig, sie meinte die sei hier nirgends sichtbar hinterlegt, aber ganz sicher weitergegeben worden, also gab ich Ihr die Nummer erneut und es hiess, man würde sich schnell bei mir melden.

Als dann am gestrigen Freitag Abend auch noch kein Anruf eingegangen war wiederholte sich das Spiel, diesmal jedoch hiess es, ich würde auf jeden Fall noch am Freitag zurückgerufen, die Kollegin sei bis 20 Uhr im Hause.

Nun, wieder nichts.

Das Node befindet sich nun seit 16 Tagen wieder in Ihrem Hause und vor nunmehr fast einem Monat habe ich es abgeschickt.

Ist es da zu viel erwartet, dass es bis dahin wenigstens mal ein Feedback gibt, wie es weitergeht?!

Dass in der Zeit auch noch das NT, welches ich eigentlich als Ersatz ausgesucht hatte, nicht mehr verfügbar ist passt dann auch noch in den Gesamteindruck, den ich bisher gewonnen habe und das, wo ich mit Ihrer Zeitschrift sehr zufrieden bin.

Ich würde mich über Feedback Ihrerseits freuen und gebe meine Daten gerne per PM weiter, damit Sie das auch nachvollziehen können!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ihr Service bei Aboprämien ist mangelhaft*

Ja, bitte die Daten per PN an mich, danke!

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## PcGamer512 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ihr Service bei Aboprämien ist mangelhaft*

Oje wenn man sowas hört überlegt man leiber ein Abo nicht zu kaufen nicht das es mir auch passiert.
Naja hoffe es passiert bei mir nicht und alles ist in ordnung ich will mir ja auch kein Gehäuse kaufen


----------



## Tharganoth (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ihr Service bei Aboprämien ist mangelhaft*

Danke für das schnelle Feedback Thilo, ich habe Dir eine PM geschickt.

@PcGamer512
Ich denke, dass es sich hier um eine Ausnahme handelt und ich finde Zeitschrift und Prämien auch sehr attraktiv, nur wissen wie es weitergeht möchte man ja doch


----------



## Tharganoth (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ihr Service bei Aboprämien ist mangelhaft*

Habe soeben eine Mail erhalten, in der mir zugesichert wurde, dass das NT innerhalb der nächsten zehn Tage bei mir eingeht, vielen Dank!


----------



## Tharganoth (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ihr Service bei Aboprämien ist mangelhaft*

In Ihrer Mail vom 13.01.2014 wurde mir zugesichert, dass mein NT innerhalb von 10 Tagen bei mir eintreffen wird.

Bis jetzt ist gar nichts angekommen!

Leider wird das Bild, welches Sie bezüglich Ihrer Aboprämien durch derlei Unzuverlässigkeiten von sich geben nicht besser und ich hätte nicht erwartet dass es so schwierig ist eine funktionstüchtige Aboprämie wenigstens halbwegs pünktlich und ohne ettliche Rückfragen und Telefonate zu erhalten.


----------



## Tharganoth (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ihr Service bei Aboprämien ist mangelhaft*

Für alle interessierte hier ein kurzes update:

Angeblich wurde das Paket mit dem NT versucht zuzustellen, der DHL Fahrer hatte jedoch weder bei mir noch in der Nachbarschaft einen Hinweis hinterlassen.
 Da ich also keine Sendungsnummer und keine Information über den Zustellversuch hatte konnte ich nicht wissen, ob und wo das Paket zur Abholung bereit liegt.

Hier liegt der Fehler wohl bei DHL und ich möchte mich daher für den letzten Post entschuldigen bzw. diesen revidieren, hier trifft Computec definitiv keine Schuld und die Mitarbeiter per Mail und Telefon waren schnell und kompetent und schicken mir nun unbürokratisch eine Ersatzlieferung, vielen Dank dafür!


----------

